# AM Enviro Qualitative Questions?



## GTScott (Sep 28, 2006)

So everyone is posting questions from all sections but I don't see much ENV. Does anyone have any good ENV questions for us to try? I am afraid that may be the area in which I am lacking the most and also the area that covers the most territory. I am especially interested in qualitative questions. I figure that I can study the info in 6-min, etc. for these but inclusion in those items probably ensures that it won't be on the exam!

Some sample ENV questions or topic discussion would be wonderful!

-GT


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Sep 28, 2006)

ENV and Water Resource,,,,rainfall,sludge, hardness....all that...still very vague, not sure if I am ever going to be clear on these..Please post some typical questions.


----------



## civengPE (Sep 29, 2006)

Without getting into specifics, I would suggest highlighting section 7 on page 27-3 in your CERM. :dunno:


----------



## GTScott (Sep 29, 2006)

Not too specific there 

I just flipped right through the general info in chapter 27...I will go back and take note of what is there. Thanks!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

I found this page from the testmasters reference book had some useful info


----------



## civengPE (Sep 29, 2006)

That is excellent study material Road Guy!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Sep 29, 2006)

Roadguy, thanks.

Advice needed on how to deal with morning portion? It seems I just don't get it.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

i completely bombed the am environmental so I am not the best to give advice, but I would get a decent environmental book that covers all the subjects listed in the ncees am breakdown, I couldnt really find what I needed in the CERM.


----------



## GTScott (Sep 29, 2006)

I have two texts (one is an intro to ENV) and another is a good water quality and basic env text. Do you think those would be adequate?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

check the list of the "possible" info and if it covers all the sections i think it will be enough, The questions were all greek to me

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe..._exam_specs.pdf


----------



## JasonT33 (Sep 29, 2006)

1. Give a reason for mixing either an organic amendment or a recoverable bulking agent with dewatered sludge cake before composting

2.. What are the two prinicpal criteria used in determing the maximum rate of sludge application on agricultural land?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

> 1. Give a reason for mixing either an organic amendment or a recoverable bulking agent with dewatered sludge cake before composting
> 2.. What are the two prinicpal criteria used in determing the maximum rate of sludge application on agricultural land?


:dunno:


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

:wtf:


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 23, 2006)

:violin:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

no clue on #2, something about class a sludge comes to mind???????


----------



## civengPE (Oct 23, 2006)

Is #2 nitrogen demand?


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

THe solutions is:

#1 I dont give a crap

and

#2 I dont give less than a crap of #1

Hence you have a 100% reduction in TSS by the primary clarifier which is a primary crap remover...

OH GOD, im losing [email protected]! :suicide: :hung:


----------

